# Tag Along Thread ll



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

Started a new thread as it has been reported the original thread is too large and is causing issues with phone access. So we'll run this one up to, about 95 replies and photos and start another when this one starts causing phone issues.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*One of the 7 Bull Reds caught at 3MB Last Night*

This is the only picture I took. The Bulls were all around the 35-38 inch mark.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*Pensacola Beach My Helper and the Pompano*

Let a kid reel in my line and low and behold a Pompano.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*Pompano Beach from the other Tag Along Thread*

Caught Whiting, Flounder and Pompano Most of the Whiting were, between 14 - 17 inches the Pompano was 17 inches and the Flounder was 14 inches.


----------



## Addskewed (Jun 19, 2017)

That's a nice mess of fish!


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*Fished the Gulf from shore this morning.*

Redfish were on fire off the beaches this morning. Caught a couple of 1.5 pound whiting, a 16 inch pompano, but the reds were relentless. Landed 2 with my light tackle a 8-10 pounder and 15-20 pounder. Lost around 8 the largest I got right up to the beach, before he broke the line and he had to be 35-40 pounds.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*Couple of pics*



NativeSlayer said:


> Redfish were on fire off the beaches this morning. Caught a couple of 1.5 pound whiting, a 16 inch pompano, but the reds were relentless. Landed 2 with my light tackle a 8-10 pounder and 15-20 pounder. Lost around 8 the largest I got right up to the beach, before he broke the line and he had to be 35-40 pounds.


Thought I would include a couple of photos.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*Shore Fishing Saturday 12/16/2017 at 7:00 am*

I will be fishing from shore at Parking Lot H (Snorkel Reef) Google coordinates (30.346937, -87.054976) on Saturday morning starting around 7:00 am. I'll be fishing 5 rods for Flounder, Pompano, Whiting and Redfish. As always anyone is free to tag-along. I'll be using double dropper loop rigs without floats and fresh dead shrimp for bait. If you plan on fishing, just post a reply or if it is a spur of the moment thing, feel free to just show up. Not sure how long I'll be staying out, depends on the bite.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

*Fishing Forcast for Saturday 15 Dec*

I don't know if feeding forecast are accurate but according to : http://www.ezfshn.com/solunar/tidestations/Florida/Navarre Beach 
tomorrow should be a very good day.

Hope to see you out there.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

TomInNavarre said:


> I don't know if feeding forecast are accurate but according to : http://www.ezfshn.com/solunar/tidestations/Florida/Navarre Beach
> tomorrow should be a very good day.
> 
> Hope to see you out there.


I will be there, dressed in layers, may we have a bite fest or at least some decent stories to tell.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*Results from Saturday Shore Fishing*



NativeSlayer said:


> I will be fishing from shore at Parking Lot H (Snorkel Reef) Google coordinates (30.346937, -87.054976) on Saturday morning starting around 7:00 am. I'll be fishing 5 rods for Flounder, Pompano, Whiting and Redfish. As always anyone is free to tag-along. I'll be using double dropper loop rigs without floats and fresh dead shrimp for bait. If you plan on fishing, just post a reply or if it is a spur of the moment thing, feel free to just show up. Not sure how long I'll be staying out, depends on the bite.


5 members showed up at different times.
I got SKUNKED... 
CB541 went flounder fishing and did not get skunked.
The Master fisherman of the day award went to Alex... 4 broken lines and the 2 fish below. Great job.

I'll let the other two chime in on how their day went.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice to meet and fish with you today. I'd like to say the fish bite went wild after you left but.....that would be a big ol lie. Skunk for supper here too...

Raymond


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

It was a very good day out anyway. Enjoyed meeting everyone.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*Got some redemption today*

Fished the same spot as yesterday and caught 2 slot Reds, kept one released the other, a Pompano at 15 inches and a whiting.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

NativeSlayer said:


> Fished the same spot as yesterday and caught 2 slot Reds, kept one released the other, a Pompano at 15 inches and a whiting.


Here is the Red I kept and the Pompano, the whiting was to small to take a picture of. lol


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice catches. I fished 2 miles east yesterday and the surf was too big to keep the bait out. Nothing caught.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

ST1300rider said:


> Nice catches. I fished 2 miles east yesterday and the surf was too big to keep the bait out. Nothing caught.


Surf was rocking today, quit when my 3 center rods tied themselves up into a knot I couldn't untie.


----------



## alexvieira (Jun 15, 2016)

It was a very cold and fun morning, fishing and making new friends!! Me and my son had a blast catching (and losing) fish!! LOL. Thanks for all the tips and help out there! Looking forward for the next!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

alexvieira said:


> It was a very cold and fun morning, fishing and making new friends!! Me and my son had a blast catching (and losing) fish!! LOL. Thanks for all the tips and help out there! Looking forward for the next!!!!!:thumbup:


Did you eat any of that Black Drum yet?


----------



## alexvieira (Jun 15, 2016)

NativeSlayer said:


> Did you eat any of that Black Drum yet?


Oh yea! Family enjoyed him during lunch time yesterday! haha!


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

*Shore Fishing*

Heading back out to Parking Lot H (Snorkel Reef) Google coordinates (30.346937, -87.054976) tomorrow morning.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

TomInNavarre said:


> Heading back out to Parking Lot H (Snorkel Reef) Google coordinates (30.346937, -87.054976) tomorrow morning.


Wish I could go, got company coming in today and staying through the Holidays so my fishing time has temporarily expired.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

It was a good day to spend with family. Strong winds and no fish.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

TomInNavarre said:


> It was a good day to spend with family. Strong winds and no fish.


The day, before We caught 3 Redfish 2 slot and 1 31-32 incher. Plus 2 Pompano a 17 and a 13 incher. Casting out into the 2nd trough.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

I'll be in sync with the fish soon.


----------



## txsouthcc (Jan 2, 2015)

Anyone kayaking Pensacola area tomorrow morning (Dec 24)?


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*Surf Fishing Friday Morning*

Temp is supposed to be around 60 tomorrow, think I'll head out to Park East Snorkel Reef and do some surf fishing. Probably be there from around 7:30 am, until I get cold or just, before sunset.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

Probably will be Saturday before I can head out again.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

TomInNavarre said:


> Probably will be Saturday before I can head out again.


Saturday is supposed to be warmer at 62.


----------



## Kayak-RMAC (Jul 3, 2017)

NativeSlayer said:


> Temp is supposed to be around 60 tomorrow, think I'll head out to Park East Snorkel Reef and do some surf fishing. Probably be there from around 7:30 am, until I get cold or just, before sunset.




Are you going to be on Kayak, or on hoof?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

Kayak-RMAC said:


> Are you going to be on Kayak, or on hoof?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was on hoof. Managed a single Bluefish, which I gave to the people fishing for Sharks next to me.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*Kayak Drift Fishing Saturday 09:00 am*

Going to bring my kayak out in the morning and do some drift fishing in the gulf and see how it goes out in deeper water. Will launch from Snorkel Reef, around 9:00 am and fish in water, around 40-60 foot. As always anyone is free to tag-along. No idea what I'm going to catch other than a cold.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

See you there. Don't know if I will bring the kayak.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

TomInNavarre said:


> See you there. Don't know if I will bring the kayak.


See you out there.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

Went around a mile or so off-shore 60 feet deep. Caught 1 Hardhead and 1 Sea Robin. Drift was horrible. The bite was actually pretty good. Started getting pretty rough out there, so headed back in where it looked like the Bahamas. Nice and calm. Like to Thank Tom for his help and had a great time chewing the fat with him.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks, Enjoyed being out there on the beach today. 

I would have hated to make that "into the wind' paddle back to shore.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*Doing surf fishing at snorkel reef Sunday*

Going out to do some surf fishing at snorkel reef Sunday Morning, will be out there, until I freeze, limit out or dark. As always anyone is free to join me.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

NativeSlayer said:


> Going out to do some surf fishing at snorkel reef Sunday Morning, will be out there, until I freeze, limit out or dark. As always anyone is free to join me.


Was a cold day. Ended up catching, Stingray, Rat Red Snapper, Black Drum.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

Wish I could have joined you but it was a home improvement weekend.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

TomInNavarre said:


> Wish I could have joined you but it was a home improvement weekend.


Going Wednesday at Fort Pickens Pier. Catching a lot of slot Black Drum in the 14-24 inch range as well as some decent Sheepshead and a few rat reds. Also for the fun of the fight, catching several Rat Red Snapper.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*Red Snapper & Black Drum*

Many lines broken, but landed a dozen snapper the largest was 21 inches. Landed 1 slot black drum and, about 8 rat Black Drums. Had fun watching other catch and listening to their lines break.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

*Fort Pickens Pier Report for Wednesday.*

Here is what was being pulled in off the pier. Red Snapper caught on Menhaden cut pieces. Lots of snapper with larger ones ranging, about 20 inches average size was 14-17 inches. Black Drum in slot sizes with lots of rat drums. Sheepshead caught on shrimp at 17 inches. Whiting all small 8 - 12 inches. Stingrays several small to medium in size. One eel. Rat redfish. The snapper give your light tackle a workout.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

Ft Pickens closed today due to government shutdown. Fish ing at the Snorkel Reef today.


----------



## Zipinitaly (Jan 20, 2018)

New to the area, just picked up a Hobie Outback, would love to give it a shake down with someone local. I'd like to find some fish in the sound, off Navarre. If anyone is going out tomorrow (Sunday), I'd love to tag along.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

*Ft Pickens*

Going to Ft Pickens pier tomorrow morning and maybe the Snorkel Reef later.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

TomInNavarre said:


> Going to Ft Pickens pier tomorrow morning and maybe the Snorkel Reef later.


Sheepshead biting off the pier on the left corner, whiting and stingray off the end and Snapper, Black Drum off the right corner near the other structure. Wish I could have made it today.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

*Pier results*

Caught one small Red Snapper, one small 14 inch Black Drum and one 29" Redfish. Chilly and windy day on the pier but an exceptionally friendly bunch of people fishing there today.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

*Redfish pic*

The redfish picture.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

TomInNavarre said:


> The redfish picture.


Alright, Skunk-Be-Gone is working. Congrats.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

This Saturday I'm actually going to try to catch a keeper fish. I know I may setting my goals a little too high.


----------



## TomInNavarre (Oct 28, 2017)

Is anything biting in the Sound? Planning to get the kayak out on Saturday.


----------

